
$600M in 10 Days: How Crypto Project Yam Shows the Future of Finance - bwest87
https://medium.com/@bwest87/600m-in-10-days-the-incredible-story-of-a-crypto-project-named-yam-and-what-it-means-for-the-61be031888a6
======
bwest87
Author here. Happy to discuss things or answer any questions!

